# Conceptos básicos sobre ascensores



## Orlando79 (May 26, 2008)

Hola a todos, ante todo me alegra mucho haber encontrado este foro ya que creo me ayudará a comprender algunos conceptos que no tengo muy claros de electrónica. 
Primeramente comentar que acabo de terminar los estudios y soy Ingeniero Técnico Industrial en la rama Mecánica. 
Mi problema basicamente comienza por la gran curiosidad que siento por la electrónica y que por ahora no tengo tiempo de estudiarla a fondo.Debido a esto y a mi debilidad por los ascensores,me gustaría que alguno de ustedes tuviera la amabilidad de explicarme como funciona el cuadro de mando de un ascensor. Se que será muy complicado pero si alguno me explicara por encima para q sirven los contactores, cuantos hay, para que sirven el variador de frecuencia,etc.....estaría muy agradecido
He buscado en la página pero no termino de aclararme, asi que acudo a ustedes a ver si me hechan una manilla y termino con la curiosidad que tengo sobre estas maquinas. 
Gracias


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

y no encontraras nada, cada cuadro es especifico, de cada marca y serie. Lo unico seguro es que la "parte gorda" esta arriba, junto a los motores, los ascensores apenas llevan cableado y los botones tampoco, el "cerebro" solo recopila los cables de cada interruptor de llamada y algunos del ascensor, si es antiguio un cable por piso, si es moderno 3 cables, y activa los motores segun sea propicio.


----------



## Orlando79 (May 27, 2008)

Vaya faena.........bueno por lo menos me podriais informaciónrmar como trabaja el variador de frecuencia? aunke cada cuadro de mando sea diferente, los variadores haran la misma funcion no? Ah y m podriais cometar algo de como trabajan los contactores? gracias


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Variador de frecuencia?, ni idea de que es, ni donde esta, ni para que lo usa un ascensor.

Los contactores (interruptores de llamada) son un simple switch NA, si este es cerrado el "cerebro" detecta que le llaman desde el piso done se encuentre el boton, estas maquinas son muy simples, solo llevan una especie de puente en H a lo salvaje (para soportar los 2000-3000V del motor) y una controladora que activa los motores segun sea necesario. Es mas, muchos usan directamente reles para los motores y las curbas de aceleracion y deceleracion las hacen con contrapesos en los ejes del motor, solo tienen en cuenta los tiempos de frenado y arranque para que el ascensor no se quede trabado entre piso y piso. Siempre que tengas un buen motor te puedes currar un ascensor tu solo, a lo mas necesitaras un pic, pero se pueden hacer hasta por hadware (mas fiables).


----------



## pepechip (Jun 2, 2008)

Un contactor es lo mismo que un rele, pero para corrientes mas elevadas.
El variador de frecuencia es para variar la velocidad del motor, para que inicie el movimiento suave y se detenga tambien suave. La mayoria de los ascensores no disponen de este sistema.
otros motores tienen una doble velocidad para el arranque y la parada, pero la mayoria solo disponen de simple velocidad.

En mi pagina web describo el funcionamiento de un ascensor de 8 plantas con puertas logicas, aunque el mismo sistema de funcionaiento que yo emplee se puede hacer mediante reles.
YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor de 5 plantas controlada por un microcontrolador pic 16f84A[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Un contactor es lo mismo que un rele, pero para corrientes mas elevadas.
> El variador de frecuencia es para variar la velocidad del motor, para que inicie el movimiento suave y se detenga tambien suave. La mayoria de los ascensores no disponen de este sistema.
> otros motores tienen una doble velocidad para el arranque y la parada, pero la mayoria solo disponen de simple velocidad.
> 
> En mi pagina web describo el funcionamiento de un ascensor de 8 plantas con puertas logicas, aunque el mismo sistema de funcionaiento que yo emplee se puede hacer mediante reles.



ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## Mack (Ene 27, 2009)

El variador de frecuencia es para hacer un arranque y parada suaves y progresivos, con lo cual proporciona un mayor confort a los pasajeros. Tambien conlleva  a un ahorro energetico inportante y al mismo tiempo alarga la vida de la maquina de traccion.
Yo hago cuadros de maniobra, basandome en los PLC y Variadores de frecuencia.
Saludos.


----------

